# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  viber σε υπολογιστή

## GM1

παιδία χαιρετώ μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως θα βάλω για να  χρησιμοποιώ viber στον υπολογιστή χωρίς να έχω κάνει σύνδεση στο κινητό  το τηλ. που έχω είναι παλαιού τύπου δεν θέλω smartphone απλός να  χρησιμοποιω την εφαρμογή μόνο μέσω υπολογιστή έκανα κάποιες προσπάθειες  απο το διαδίκτυο αλλά δεν μπορεσά μου λέει προυπόθεση σύνδεσης πρωτά το  κινητό.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

Eχω καιρο να ασχοληθω αλλα απο οτι θυμαμαι χρειαζεται το κινητο μονο για να σου στειλει ενα sms.

----------


## Ste7ios

Και όχι μόνο. Η αρχιτεκτονική του χρειάζεται smartphone για να λειτουργήσει. Από εκεί π.χ. συγχρονίζει τις επαφές.

----------


## nick1974

Με το bluestacks τρεχεις κανονικα οτι android εφαρμογη η game θες (και τηλεφωνο)


https://www.bluestacks.com/using-android-on-pc.html

100% δοκιμασμενο



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Μόνο με κινητό που έχεις κάνει πρώτα Viper θα το πετύχεις.
Το έκανα πριν μερικές μέρες ...ζητάει από το  Viper του κινητού έγκριση για να ξεκινήσει  η εφαρμογή ....μετά είναι όλα οκ .

----------


## JOUN

Ναι, σε βαζει να σκαναρεις ενα QR code για να παρει εγκριση..

----------


## nick1974

> Μόνο με κινητό που έχεις κάνει πρώτα Viper θα το πετύχεις.
> Το έκανα πριν μερικές μέρες ...ζητάει από το  Viper του κινητού έγκριση για να ξεκινήσει  η εφαρμογή ....μετά είναι όλα οκ .



ναι εννωειται πως εχει σε καποιο κινητο ηδη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

